# Here it goes again...



## Cashout (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, I’ve learned another one of my old “podnas” is in dire straits. A good buddy and former lifting companion has been admitted to ICU with restrictive cardiomyopathy. The attending cardiologist told his wife that the walls of his heart are so stiff that they are barely able to circulate enough blood through his body to keep him functioning. In the past few years he has had episode of “blacking out” and fainting during exercise. He has always dismissed it as “low blood sugar” or something akin to that. He hid this from his family and some of us.

The fact is the guy has been a heavy AAS user since we were 18 years old. He has always had the typical “big guy” mentality that if he isn’t 250 @ 5’11 he just “feels small.” So he carries around lots of extra body fat because his diet stinks but he feels “big.” Couple that with high does cycles and it all adds up to where I am with a friend once again today.  

I am getting really sick and tired of going through this with friends. I’ve lost one good friend already in the past few years. Now, I’m watching another one follow the same dark path.

I understand the prognosis is not known right now but he will remain in ICU. I'm hoping for some kind of good news.

For pete sake guys, take care of yourselves. Stop doing things that you know are harmful and can contribute to health issue just because you need to pump up your ego for a PR on bench, or to get on stage at some rinky-dink show and win a plastic trophy.

Good judgment with this stuff will ensure you are not talked about in the past tense.

Rant off


----------



## RISE (Jun 6, 2013)

Amen brotha.


----------



## Jada (Jun 6, 2013)

That sucks cash hope UR friend recovers


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jun 6, 2013)

Horrible news Cash. Hope things turn around for him!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 6, 2013)

He's got a good friend by his side........keep us posted Cash.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 6, 2013)

true words.     hope he recovers as well.


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know what to say other than if just one person heeds your advice, then I'd say a job well done.

All the best to your buddy and his family.

---Roman


----------



## Cashout (Jun 6, 2013)

First update is good news, sort of, his condition is not what is known as "primary" which means the stiffening of the heart muscle was not caused by a form of bone marrow cancer.

This was a big concern because in men his age, 41, this condition is typically only seen when one has a bone marrow cancer.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 6, 2013)

man cash, i know u and i have talked about this in the past, so much so that it weighs on my mind every day... ,its unfortunate that this has happened, and i pray that this is a wake up call for him... and he decides to make some changes in order to live a longer life...


----------



## Cashout (Jun 6, 2013)

j2048b said:


> man cash, i know u and i have talked about this in the past, so much so that it weighs on my mind every day... ,its unfortunate that this has happened, and i pray that this is a wake up call for him... and he decides to make some changes in order to live a longer life...



You know I am so mad right now that I can't see straight. I really want to drive over to the ICU and grab him by the neck and say "How many effin' times have we talked about this and how many effin' times have you said "this is the last time..."

Man, I am just stick to my stomach with rage over this happening again. Some of you know about 4 years ago this type of thing happened to my first real "bodybuilding" mentor. The guy was the guiding hand for my bodybuilding career from the time I was 15 to the time I stopped competing at 23. He was only 48 when he died of a massive stroke. We all saw it coming and we all tried to talk to him about it. The response was always the same -"Eff it! If I go out, I go out BIG!" I will never forget the look in his eyes laying there in that bed in the hospital. 

I know I sound like a broken record but I just cannot for the life of me come up with a single reason why guys keep doing this to themselves!!!! It is one thing when you are young and dumb and 20 some odd years old. For guys like me, on the eve of 43, this is no joke. Get the message and get with the program otherwise you will be talked about in the past tense.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 6, 2013)

i hope your friend is ok


----------



## Red Dog (Jun 6, 2013)

41 is about the age things get good. Listen to Cash.

If you guys are going juice at least keep your BP under control. I monitor mine at home, takes 3 minutes. If my BP runs above 125/80 I know I need to back off. My BP was 117/72 today. 

Check yourself or God will check you and that's nothing you or your loved ones want.


----------



## Cashout (Jun 6, 2013)

Now I am feeling nostalgic - this is a pic of my "podna" from the early 90's when he was 20 years old. 

This is at the Nationals and he is pulling 672 @ 225.

The real impressive thing is 6 weeks before this photo was taken he won his weight class at the collegiate nationals in bodybuilding.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 7, 2013)

Best of luck to your Mate, Cash.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 7, 2013)

Cashout said:


> First update is good news, sort of, his condition is not what is known as "primary" which means the stiffening of the heart muscle was not caused by a form of bone marrow cancer.
> 
> This was a big concern because in men his age, 41, this condition is typically only seen when one has a bone marrow cancer.



I knew someone close who was taken out by the bone marrow cancer... he was a fucking bear of a man... one of those guys who was just massive naturally and never really had to train much or take anything "extra". Samoan.

It withered him down to skin and bones within a few months and then he was gone... i was quite a bit younger and it shook me to the core... 

Glad this is not the issue at hand here and hope things turn up for your "podna"


----------



## Cashout (Jun 7, 2013)

Got an update this morning from his son. His condition is what is called "secondary" and it is the result of a atypical blood proteins scarring the heart muscle. Direct cause is unknown. Son told me the cardiologist says "this condition is typically seen only in the elder and he has never seen it in a 41 year old man."

There is no treatment at this time. They are talking pace makers after he losses 70 pounds. They feel like that is his only chance because his heart, even with its reduced capacity, will be better able to service a 180 pound body than a 250 pound body.


----------



## Jada (Jun 7, 2013)

Cash thank u for the update , wish him speedy recovery . It's crazy how things can go bad, I recently found out that one of my father sisters husband had cancer and was very Ill, I Havnt spoke to my dad in months(we don't have a good relationship) and he contacted me on wed to talk about a family reunion with my cousins and aunts for sat so I really don't feel like going and I don't really like my father side of the family cuz they talk crap behind peoples back any way my dad tells me my aunts husband is sick and he says he is going over there on fri, well I get a phone call sayin the man died:-0 I was like WTF ! Crazy man I just saw him Lookin good like a yr ago in my grandfather funeRal and look how things went. Once again thank u for the update and wish Ur friend speedy recovery


----------



## Cashout (Jun 11, 2013)

Well just got an update on my "podna" and he is being moved from ICU at local hospital to a Cardiac Care Unit at one of the best medical schools in the country. After a video consultation with the faculty at the med school, they recommend stabilizing him and getting him there for a rather cutting edge procedure.

From what I understand, they are going to try to use a laser to cut away some of the scar tissue on the the area of the heart where the most significant thickening and restriction is located. The idea is that if successful the remaining heart muscle will have greater elasticity and give the heart better capacity to pump blood. I've ask two other doctors here locally and they've never heard of anything like this so I have no idea what sort of chance this procedure gives my guy.

The med school faculty were pretty unanimous that this procedure is his only chance he has at this time.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jun 12, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Well just got an update on my "podna" and he is being moved from ICU at local hospital to a Cardiac Care Unit at one of the best medical schools in the country. After a video consultation with the faculty at the med school, they recommend stabilizing him and getting him there for a rather cutting edge procedure.
> 
> From what I understand, they are going to try to use a laser to cut away some of the scar tissue on the the area of the heart where the most significant thickening and restriction is located. The idea is that if successful the remaining heart muscle will have greater elasticity and give the heart better capacity to pump blood. I've ask two other doctors here locally and they've never heard of anything like this so I have no idea what sort of chance this procedure gives my guy.
> 
> The med school faculty were pretty unanimous that this procedure is his only chance he has at this time.



This is fascinating - Make sure he asks for a videotaping - it would be so interesting to watch, and then see the results down the line. I guess im a bit of a medical tv junkie. Its amazing how fast medicine continues to evolve.

Do you think his steroid use contributed to something in his blood profile that caused the problem? Or is it the result of overloading his frame with more muscle than it can handle? And the follow on question is - is this something other steroid users should be aware of?


----------



## Cashout (Jun 12, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> This is fascinating - Make sure he asks for a videotaping - it would be so interesting to watch, and then see the results down the line. I guess im a bit of a medical tv junkie. Its amazing how fast medicine continues to evolve.
> 
> Do you think his steroid use contributed to something in his blood profile that caused the problem? Or is it the result of overloading his frame with more muscle than it can handle? And the follow on question is - is this something other steroid users should be aware of?



I'm not asking his family to get a video tape of anything. I think that would be distasteful and disrespectful for me to do. Sorry.

I'm not a cardiologist so I really don't know if there is a causal relationship with the blood proteins and the scarring he has suffered and AAS. I do know that the hypertrophy of the ventricle is almost certainly the result of heavy androgen use. It is the most common cardiac side effect for AAS users. He is a heavy users. It is typical of him to run 1000 mg of test a week along with Deca and Adrol - his most favorite cycle. I'm sure it dosen't help his cause that he is over 250 pounds and by my last visual account a few weeks back, I'd say at least 18-20% body fat.

He has a whole host of issues that are contributing to his overall condition - high BP, badly skewed lipid profile, ventricle hypertrophy, reduced inject fraction, increased crit %, the list goes on...the scaring is just one of the issues and it is the most pressing at the moment because it is the one that is effectively crippling his heart and restricting its ability to contract and pump blood in sufficient quantity to maintain proper body functions.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 12, 2013)

Jesus I am sorry to hear this brother.  BUT I am glad you posted this.  At least for me it makes me think, and I hear you loud and clear...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 12, 2013)

Hope things get better for him.  Thanks


----------



## Cashout (Jun 13, 2013)

Got a brief text this morning and my "podna" is settled in his new "digs" in the University Cardiac Care Unit. He made the 210 mile trip by ambulance yesterday afternoon and it was pretty rough on him from what I read. They are going to observe him for the next 72 hours and then prep for the surgery that I've described previously.


----------



## Cinderbl0k (Jun 14, 2013)

Hope your bud gets better man. Maybe after this trip he'll straighten out and start sharing his story to help others, just as you're doing. Appreciate the heads up!


----------



## Cashout (Jun 14, 2013)

Well just got off the phone with my boy's brother. The family met with the attending cardiologist and cardiovascular surgery team this morning at 8 am.

They are proposing 3 separate procedures! Yup - THREE SEPARATE SURGERIES!!!!!

The first is done with a laser and will be performed to remove the scar tissue that has accumulated on the muscle tissue. It is currently covering about 60% of the surface area of his wall. It has to be removed because it is not allowing a proper contraction of the muscle. This is a new process and the cardiovascular surgeon has done it several times in the past 5 years.

The second surgery will be a "scraping" of heart tissue called septal myectomy where they try to remove the excessive muscle tissue that has developed in the heart. If successful it will help restore his left ventricular and its ability to pump the blood. 

The last thing he will have to have is a quintuple bypass - yes - that is 5 blockages! They noted that he has 5 restrictions that are not addressable by non-surgical means. They will pull a vein out of his leg and use it to reroute the blood flow around the blockages.

I don't know the schedule or when this will all begin. That is is up in the air.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 14, 2013)

Christ..that is sobering.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 14, 2013)

wow, cash, man is there a possibility that some of this was genetic, at all? was he predispositioned to any of this from his family history?


----------



## Cashout (Jun 14, 2013)

j2048b said:


> wow, cash, man is there a possibility that some of this was genetic, at all? was he predispositioned to any of this from his family history?



I've grown up with this guy. We met when we were in high school. His Dad is 69 years old and he has never had any cardiac related issue. His broth is 48 and he has no cardiac issues either. Their Mom & Grand Mom died together in a car accident when we were in high school but his Grand Dad is still alive and kicking at 84.

I don't know beyond that. I haven't had any "real" discussions about AAS with any of his family members. It's not the time to start that now. I haven't talked to any of the doctors either. All I am getting is information filtered to me by his son and his brother.

That said, I know this guy's AAS history - Heavy test, lots of Deca and Adrol. This was his favorite cycle. He cycled for years and years and I think at the dosages he ran, 1000+ mg test and 600+ mgs Deca + 100 mgs Abombs PLUS his crappy diet he brought this knocking on his own door. I can't feel any other way about it and the worst part is we talked about it over and over and over. I'm angry. I admit that I haven't gotten over that yet.


----------



## DF (Jun 14, 2013)

Very sad to hear.  I hope he recovers Cashout.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 14, 2013)

Cash, do you annual Calcium Scores are good measure of heart condition when cycling/blasting? The reason I ask is I have done this the last couple of years as my measure of heart condition. If there is a better measure please let me/us know.

Thanks,


----------

